# Are we doing the right things doctrinally?



## Bamcam (20 Aug 2016)

I'm currently researching a topic.

It's "Are we doing the right things doctrinally?"

Essentially, I plan on discussing the threat that Russia currently posses to NATO, Russia's recent changes to their doctrine and tactics, their improvements in equipment, and most importantly; how we could help combat/deter Russia if necessary (would our current doctrine and tactics be effective against a modern fighting force).

I have done a lot of research but if anyone has any insight or opinions I would love to hear your thoughts.

If there are any experts in the topic, feel free to DM me and we could discuss further.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (20 Aug 2016)

And you would be...who, exactly?


----------

